# SVS SB12+ upgrade options?



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

I’m thinking of upgrading my SVS SB12+ subwoofer. I absolutely cannot get anything much larger than the SB12. Maybe 18” max in width. Also, it must be available in a wood finish, preferably some kind of red wood or maple. I thought about the SVS SB13-ultra or one of the PSA sealed subs but they only come in black. My mains and center are Orbs so whatever I get needs to be linear up to about 200hz or so. Anything out there that makes sense or should I just stay the course? The use is primarily HT. Thanks.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I think me will need more information.
Room size? what do you like/dislike about your current sub?
Do you want louder, do you want cleaner bass, or do you want more punch?
Can you just add another sub?

We can't help you if we do not know what you are after.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

EzyE said:


> I&#146;m thinking of upgrading my SVS SB12+ subwoofer. I absolutely cannot get anything much larger than the SB12. Maybe 18&#148; max in width. Also, it must be available in a wood finish, preferably some kind of red wood or maple. I thought about the SVS SB13-ultra or one of the PSA sealed subs but they only come in black. My mains and center are Orbs so whatever I get needs to be linear up to about 200hz or so. Anything out there that makes sense or should I just stay the course? The use is primarily HT. Thanks.


The PSA subs come in colors other than black, the XS15 only comes in black. But the XV15, XS30 and so on and so forth all come in a variety of finishes.
You could always get a second SB 12+ which would probably be the best route.


----------



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

Blacklightning said:


> I think me will need more information.
> Room size? what do you like/dislike about your current sub?
> Do you want louder, do you want cleaner bass, or do you want more punch?
> Can you just add another sub?
> ...


I hear you. The room is 16' x 25' x 7' with a large opening to the rest of the house. The room has large windows on three sides as well as a hardwood floor so acoustically, it's pretty bad. I'm not dissatisfied with my current set-up. Just going through a bout of "upgradeitis" and was wondering what's available that will give me more extension at the low end and still maintain linearity up to about 200hz or so (to support my Orb mod2's). The use is primarily for HT. Thanks.


----------



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

Based upon what's available looks like the Hsu ULS-15 is the best fit for my application. Having said that, I think I'm going to give DIY a shot.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

best of luck on diy the HSU will be very hard to beat


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

SVS has the new PB2000 but I am not sure if that would be a upgrade. I would go with a PSA XS30 or Rythmik E15HP.


----------



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

Basshead81 said:


> SVS has the new PB2000 but I am not sure if that would be a upgrade. I would go with a PSA XS30 or Rythmik E15HP.


I'd love the PSA XS30 but it's a tad too large. I also don't like the inputs on the side of the sub. I know it makes the controls more accessible but depending where the sub is placed it could be an eyesore (not my eyes mind you). The Rythmik doesn't have enough upper extension to crossover well with my orbs. Besides, it (like the SVS only comes in black. I need something with a better finish. The HSU still looks like the best fit other than DIY.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

EzyE said:


> I'd love the PSA XS30 but it's a tad too large. I also don't like the inputs on the side of the sub. I know it makes the controls more accessible but depending where the sub is placed it could be an eyesore (not my eyes mind you). The Rythmik doesn't have enough upper extension to crossover well with my orbs. Besides, it (like the SVS only comes in black. I need something with a better finish. The HSU still looks like the best fit other than DIY.


My only concern with the ULS 15 is its being prone to bottoming out at rather modest volumes on the 15hz setting. There are some threads floating around on AVS about it.


----------



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

Basshead81 said:


> My only concern with the ULS 15 is its being prone to bottoming out at rather modest volumes on the 15hz setting. There are some threads floating around on AVS about it.


Hmmmm, that's a concern. Too bad because it seems like an awesome sub package. I'm going to make a cardboard mock-up of the PSA XS30 to see how it fits in my layout.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

EzyE said:


> Hmmmm, that's a concern. Too bad because it seems like an awesome sub package. I'm going to make a cardboard mock-up of the PSA XS30 to see how it fits in my layout.


Yea I have not seen anybody complain that had duals or more, but a single in a average size room appears to struggle below 20hz @ 90db. I believe you can change the amp dsp so it does not apply eq boost in the 15hz range.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

EzyE said:


> I hear you. The room is 16' x 25' x 7' with a large opening to the rest of the house. I'm not dissatisfied with my current set-up. Just going through a bout of "upgradeitis"


SB12+ is a great sub, I'm not a sub expert but I really do not think you will gain much moving to a sub 
in the same price range. I would just run duals or work on the room.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

